# طلب من الاخوة الاعضاء بخصوص ماكينة amada



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته يا اخواني
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الرهيب 
فعلا افادني كثيرا


انا كان عندي استفسار بخصوص ماكينه amada punching machine
حيث تم شراؤها من قبلي
و علمت ان لغتها هي الجي كود المعقدة
و لكن اخبرني البعد بأن هناك برامج مثل الماستركام مع الفرايز سي ان سي
و لكن هذا البرنامج مكلف جدا جدا جدا

فهل هناك احد من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي في ايجاد برنامج مجاني يستخدم عن طريق الكمبيوتر لهذه الماكينة
و اسف علي الاطالة


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

علما بأن موديل الماكينة 
model: PEGA-204040
serial no.: P2440453


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

هل جربت الاتصال بالشركة المصنعة؟
عادة تصدر هذه الشركات برامجا للتعامل مع الرسومات وتحويلها إلى كود للماكينةن وعادة ما تكون في هذه البرامج إمكانيات أكبر من مجرد إصدار الكود، مثل الاستغلال الأمثل للوح
لا أدري إن كان من الممكن أن تحصل منهم على البرنامج مجانا، ولكن بما أنك لديك ماكينتهم، فربما يعطونك البرنامج
حاول ولن تخسر شيئا 
وها هي صفة الخط الساخن للخدمة
http://www.amada.co.uk/service/service_hotline.html


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

للأسف يا اخي 
انا بالفعل كلمت الشركة من فتره 
و كانت النتيجة
سعر البرنامج 30000 جنيه مصري و هنرسلك موظف يساعدك علي استخدام البرنامج
و طبعا 30000 جنيه مصري حرام طبعا 
و ده استغلال من الشركة


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز لدي اقتراح 

هل تستطيع ان تبين لنا 

اسم ونوعية الانترفاس المستعملة من قبل المكنة 

usb or lpt or com 


في حالة lpt تستطيع ان اجد لك الحل 

اما في حالة usb ; و com

لا تستطيع 

الا ادا صنعت interface و اوصلتها بي الستيبريت


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> اخي العزيز لدي اقتراح
> 
> هل تستطيع ان تبين لنا
> 
> ...



أخي، أطن أنك قد التبس فهمك لطلب الأخ صاحب السؤال، فحسب فهمي، هو لا يريد برنامج للتحكم في الماكينة، وإنما برنامج لتحويل الرسوم إلى جي كود
قد يكون فهمي خاطئا، ويكون فهمك هو الصحيح
لذا أرجو من صاحب السؤال إيضاح سؤاله أكثر كي لا يحدث التباس في الفهم


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> اخي العزيز لدي اقتراح
> 
> هل تستطيع ان تبين لنا
> 
> ...



عندي مخرج com فقط 
اما بالنسبة ل lpt فلا اعرف عنه شيئا


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، أطن أنك قد التبس فهمك لطلب الأخ صاحب السؤال، فحسب فهمي، هو لا يريد برنامج للتحكم في الماكينة، وإنما برنامج لتحويل الرسوم إلى جي كود
> قد يكون فهمي خاطئا، ويكون فهمك هو الصحيح
> لذا أرجو من صاحب السؤال إيضاح سؤاله أكثر كي لا يحدث التباس في الفهم



لا يا اخوي انت صح
طبعا لغة الجي كود صعبة و طريقة ادخالها اصعب 
فالبرنامج يترجم رسوماتي الي لغة جي كود


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي على التوضيح 

ادن يوجد عيد البرامج المجانية التي تحول من الرسو م العادية الى لغة الجي كود 

منها مثلا الكام بام و قد تدربت عليه وهو سهل جدا 

يوقوم باعمال 2 دي 

و يستورد 3دي من الارت كام مثلا 

و بجودة و دقة عالية 

و يوجد كثير البرامج و لكن هل من الممكن ان تدلنا على نوعية العمل الدي تريده 

’


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> شكرا اخي على التوضيح
> 
> ادن يوجد عيد البرامج المجانية التي تحول من الرسو م العادية الى لغة الجي كود
> 
> ...



انا يا اخي الماكينة بتستخدم في عمل مثاقيب في الواح الصاج و هي 2d اتجاهين فقط x ,y 
و لكن لم اجد اي برامج علي النت 
فياريت تساعدني في ايجاد اي برنامج و يكون كامل و الكمال لله وحده بحيث ان لا يكون trial 
و لكن هل البرنامج المذكور ممكن ان يعمل علي الماكينة امادا ام لا ؟


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

هناك اختلاف بسيط بيننا 
هو انك تريد البرنامج الدي سشغل المكنة او البرنامج الدي يصنع الجي كود و من تم تبعثه لبرنامج المكينة


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

أعتقد أن هذا هو موقع البرنامج الذي يقصده الأخ شوقي
*http://www.cambam.co.uk/*


----------



## kodama (25 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا هو موقع البرنامج الذي يقصده الأخ شوقي
> *http://www.cambam.co.uk/*



مشكور اخي علي البرنامج بس هل سيدعم هذا البرنامج الماكينة حقي ؟؟
و هل سيحول الرسم الي جيكود للماكينة ؟؟
و هل سيطلب مني البرنامج اكتيفيجن بعد فترة من الاستخدام ؟؟؟
و شكراااا


----------



## kodama (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني ياريت حد يساعدني في تحميل البررنامج كامل 
و شكرا


----------

